# Enclosures



## Bah (May 30, 2017)

Here's my enclosures  

The orchid might be a tad too big but is the only way to heat up the enclosure, have a "safey net" just in case it falls, and soft substrate for humidity.

 http://imgur.com/a/Msvpl

Couldn't add pics because of size so I'll use the next best thing^


----------



## Zeppy44 (May 30, 2017)

I understand fungus and bacteria can be a problem for orchids. Good ventilation is important for them. Like the idea you have though.


----------



## Bah (May 30, 2017)

@Zeppy44 i dont think that will be an issue now.. Nemo passed away, guess the trip and the condition it was in.. it was too much for them


----------



## Zeppy44 (May 30, 2017)

Dam shame. Better luck next time.


----------



## Digger (May 30, 2017)

Bah - I just posted how lucky Nemo was to have such a nice home.  Very sorry to read she died.  I just had to euthanize one of my L3 T. sinensis last night. I've had the ill-informed say, "well, why not just stomp on it?"  To which I reply - would you stomp on your sick poodle???  :angry:


----------



## Zeppy44 (May 30, 2017)

Wow My service dog is a Poodle. Matter of fact almost all of my dogs have been poodles. Sabaca is 13 and has several forms of cancer including lip and jaw. I have been wrestling with the decision of when to end. I have kidded many times if she were human we would have been married. The vet will supply what I need at the end.

How and when you euthanize a mantis is a very individual thing, some fast and sudden, some slow and gradual. That can also tell you a lot about yourself. No judgement here on what is best for mantis or you.


----------



## Bah (May 30, 2017)

@Zeppy44 thanks ^^


----------



## Bah (May 30, 2017)

@Digger Don't worry about it   

and in a way I can understand why someone would say that, insects aren't seen as something as important as another creature that lives longer like a dog, kinda like how we can eat some animals but can't bare to hurt a pet. It was important to you and I'm sorry for your loss, let us mourn for the little ones ^^


----------



## Digger (May 30, 2017)

@Zeppy44  Certainly not intended to criticize Poodles!  The anecdote could just as well said "parrots" or "goldfish."  But you get the gist.  Once friends and guests actually see how mantids behave (particularly when many adults get used to you and hand feeding), they end up astonished.  These aren't bugs.  They're Mystics!

One of the most accepted methods of mantid euthanization is to place them in a freezer.  That's my modus operandi.

So sorry to read Sabaca has gone through bad times.  But it sounds like you two had a very special relationship and that will stay with you forever.


----------



## River Dane (May 30, 2017)

Digger said:


> @Zeppy44  Certainly not intended to criticize Poodles!  The anecdote could just as well said "parrots" or "goldfish."


It could also be humans. Personally I believe whatever your not willing to do to humans, you shouldn't do to other animals. Except for food, that's natural, but randomly murdering creatures (like when people get scared of a bug and drop a dictionary on it) shouldn't be something done unless the situation is dire.

Peacefully euthanizing is the way to go when necessary.


----------



## Zeppy44 (May 30, 2017)

@Digger Have no fear. I took the comment the way you meant it. :lol:     I also believe in the freezer method.  Thanks for the comment on Sabaca. I am okay with what is. She took care of me for 12 of her 13 yrs. Now it is my privilege to care for her needs. She directly saved my life 2 times that I know of and kept me from hurting a lot of people. LOL probably kept me out of prison many times.

The following pretty well sums a recent discussion on life and death: "How risky is life? Well, you are not going to make it out alive!" I take this as a positive statement! Mantis are short lived. We have to deal with that.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 9, 2017)

Digger said:


> Bah - I just posted how lucky Nemo was to have such a nice home.  Very sorry to read she died.  I just had to euthanize one of my L3 T. sinensis last night. I've had the ill-informed say, "well, why not just stomp on it?"  To which I reply - would you stomp on your sick poodle???  :angry:


No but then again stomping on a poodle may very well not kill it the first or even second time.

Some people prefer the full squish method for smaller inverts because it is instantaneous. I personally feel it is probably more humane then the freezer as they can have reactions to the initial change in temperature. There is also the part of me that hates the thought of leaving them closed alone in the cold for their final moments. Still as someone who gets attached the thought of squishing one of my adults would be way too graphic and brutal for the me to have to deal with even if I feel it is a quicker death.


----------



## Teamonger (Jun 9, 2017)

As someone that has witnessed the so called "stomping" method it is not something I would recommend for anyone that is even remotely fond of their mantises. You need to realize that mantises are very hard to "kill", especially when they get large. Bugs are not built like us and they can and will still attempt to function while crushed or dismembered. This is why they can continue to mate without a head and makes it very hard to crush them to a point that they stop moving. 

I had a T. Sinensis fall while molting to sub-adult into a corner and harden in a very unnatural ball. My friend attempted to crush it to put it out of its misery only to scar us both for life when she had to keep attempting to crush it over and over and it would not stop trying to crawl pitifully around. 

I will never attempt to crush a mantis again after that. Freezer every time. Yes its sad to leave them cold and alone but in the end its just more humane for them to swiftly go to sleep forever for both of you.


----------



## Bah (Jun 9, 2017)

Ah geez.. reading all these methods make me sad.. I just started the hobby and honestly I don't think I have the heart to kill them,   

Anyways I just wanted to do a new update on the enclosure ^ ^  

Yes, this was Nemo's, I kept it the same but made new upgrades   

https://streamable.com/goizq

heres a vid link

I added a humidifier, it was cheap and easy to find, I'll have to get tubes, so instead of shoving the device in the enclosure, it can travel in the tubes x v x

the bamboo wall is for deco and provides climbing area, I learned that they like to climb on glass but end up falling xD

The "tree" was from what I found in my yard, sanitized and baked them to ensure cleanliness and free of unwanted guests   

Finally got the temp/humid monitor so i can provide the place home for my ghosts babes ^^

I don't have a name for them just yet, since they look very similar so maybe when they grow I will&lt;3


----------



## River Dane (Jun 9, 2017)

@Bah Nice enclosure!


----------



## River Dane (Jun 9, 2017)

@Teamonger If you think about it, mantids are cold and alone every night (except for communal species). It'll just be like a particularly cold winter.


----------

